# Smoking bone in chicken thigh skinless help



## Jaspreet (Nov 12, 2019)

Hello, I’m looking for some tips and advise on smoking skinless bone in chicken thigh and skinless chicken drum sticks
I have an electric smoker dynaglow
Just trying to figure out good smoking temps and time for chicken,


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Nov 12, 2019)

Personally, I would smoke at about 250 for a couple hours until you get an internal temp of 165.  Smoked drummies are one of my favorites.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 12, 2019)

Jaspreet said:


> Hello, I’m looking for some tips and advise on smoking skinless bone in chicken thigh and skinless chicken drum sticks
> I have an electric smoker dynaglow
> Just trying to figure out good smoking temps and time for chicken,



Hi there and welcome!

With this being dark meat and the skin removed this will be a super easy smoke.  The only thing easier to me is boneless skinless chicken thighs hahaha.

Since it is dark meat there is no need to brine or get to crazy with it.  I recommend seasoning with salt, pepper, onion, and garlic (SPOG).

Since this is skinless you won't have to fight with rubbery chicken skin.  I would recommend you smoke at a smoker temp of 225F so the chicken gets more time in the smoke.  This stuff will cook up much faster than you think.

Since this is dark meat Smoke/cook them to an internal temp (IT) of like 170-175F+ The dark meat does better with a little higher IT so it isn't so soft.

That should be it for your smoke!


Now if u ever do skin on chicken then try to smoke at 325F.  Chicken skin gets leathery if not cooked at a thigh enough temp and 325F should ensure edible chicken skin.

If you are ever doing chicken breast or whole chickens I highly recommend you brine (salt dissolved in water) them for a couple of hours minimally (I like 12 hours or over night for whole birds).   Then you just season with Pepper, Onion,  and Garlic and smoke.... add NO SALT and add NO seasoning that contains salt at this point!

If doing breast or whole birds make sure you hit but try not to exceed an IT of 165F in the breast of the bird.  May guys cook to a few degrees low of 165F so the residual heat coasts up to 165F without going over.  I personally just hit 165F in the breast and pull it all and let it sit in the open air on the tale while I prep all the other parts of my meal and I'm pretty sure it doesn't get to coasting too high on the IT :)

I hope this info helps with both your current smoke and with any other chicken/poultry smokes you have coming  up :)


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 12, 2019)

I think they got you covered, I would watch how much smoke you put to it though,  chicken takes on a lot of smoke pretty quickly, to much will give you a bitter taste. when I do chicken I usually add smoke for about an hour. but maybe that's just me


----------



## Jaspreet (Nov 13, 2019)

Awesome thanks for all the help!! I will be smoking some chicken this Sunday!


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 14, 2019)

Myself I like smoking thighs with skin on.
Do it at 300-325.
If you don't want the skin just pull it at the end of the smoke.
I usually smoke thighs to 175-185 finish temp.
During the summer usually do 50 thighs once a week.


----------

